# Standardbred Canter Critique - Important



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

great job!!! yall lok wonderful together! your legs are a little foward and you could sink some weight into ur heels..i know the horse is fast but try to relax your seat.one more thing your hands are too far apart.you guys look great.! it will not take you any time to become one heck of a team! congrats on the cantering!!!!!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

THankyou so much! I'll keep in mind that i should keep my hands together closer. thanks for the tip. 

its strange, im so used to being in two point on him with jumping and all i tend to bring my leg too far foward. I'll definitely work on that. I'll be going to see him tomorrow, so while im working on circles i'll pay really close attention to it and of course also when we canter. Thanks so much for the critique

anymore??


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking good!
Apart from relaxing more in your seat and sitting up taller to allow you to sit deeper, I can't see any major faults! And by sitting up taller, it's gonna help your leg too, making it not slip forward.

Oh and because you disabled comments on the page, haha oh yes, Dusty is a REAL man  
You should see Evo in Honey's pink halter... he just looks pathetic. ****.
x


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

ok..so that dude had me crackin up!!!


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> ok..so that dude had me crackin up!!!


LOL YES THATS MY BOYFRIEND =P He makes going up there so much funner haha. He's crazy sometimes i absolutely love it =P


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol I loved how he asked your Mum for any wisdom and she's like, nope. Haha it's awesome to be having fun at the same time as riding 
x


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

none of the videos work. I hate my computer. : (


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

TheVelveteenPony said:


> none of the videos work. I hate my computer. : (


Theyre also available on youtube.
my username is equineangel91. Maybe your computer will view those instead.

Anyone with anymore critique or recommendations for exercises or anything? what should we focus on improving. (other than slowing it down) I can see we definitely need to really work on getting more lift and suspension and slowing it down to something a little more collected. BUt so far he's working quite well. He's made so much improvement in these last few months


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

You're the jumper, and I'm the dressage lover  I reckon you need to just keep doing what you're doing now... the different exercises that will help with suppleness and slowing things down (from the other thread)... keep it basic for awhile and then when you've got him going slower and feel that he's more under himself then add more exercises in... everything you do on the flat to help him, is gonna help him fly over them jumps too 
x


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks nice, definetly could be a good jumper. It looks as if your chasing him into the canter though....but it will all come in time.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the critique. yeah he doesnt pick up his canter instantly, he's gotten so much better tho. I used to have to ask like 6 or 7 times, now only 2 or 3. Its a lot better. Keep in mind he's a standardbred so he's not used to cantering yet, but im really happy with the progress he's made with the canter. He's finally really moving =D


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh man, I know it's been said, but your boyfriend is a hoot! "Well, there he goes doing his Yankee Dusty thing..." "In his pink shin guards."

HAHAHH


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

Equina said:


> Oh man, I know it's been said, but your boyfriend is a hoot! "Well, there he goes doing his Yankee Dusty thing..." "In his pink shin guards."
> 
> HAHAHH


hahahaha yeah, i love how he narrates!!!!! =P i start cracking up LOL ima have him narrate like ALL of my videos HAHA


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG look at this pic my boyfriend took


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

equineangel91 said:


> OMG look at this pic my boyfriend took


LOL i love looking at this. I love the rainbow and the glistening leaves. And the fact that my position is good is great lOl cuz i didnt know he was taking that pic at the time...he was like in the car. LOL I love this pic like sooo much omg...im making it my desktop background


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww thats really pretty!
x


----------



## equinkel (Oct 25, 2008)

equinangel... How long did it take before you introduced him to the jumps? How was that whole process for you? 
I have a new ottb and he is coming along nicely... can't wait to introduce him to the jumps.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

equinkel said:


> equinangel... How long did it take before you introduced him to the jumps? How was that whole process for you?
> I have a new ottb and he is coming along nicely... can't wait to introduce him to the jumps.


He needed to be introduced to the idea first......like he had never even seen a ground pole before it wasnt good. So we taught him about ground poles, then moved on to cavaletti. Then for his first jump, i had a crossrail very low, I lead him over it first then rode him over the cavaletti and then the jump. He refused a few times, but finally got it. Rewarded him very lavishly =P no treats though lol. It was a very easy process for me. But remember to keep it low until the horse has developed very good muscle strength and is understanding of the idea. Its hard at first for them to judege distance and height and things like that. Good luck


----------

